# Watch Your Spelling !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some examples of less than great editing from newspapers :

Wanted : Editors and proff readers . 
Reeding tutors needed .
New vaccine may contain rabbis .
Senate panel agrees to much sex on television .
Local man arrested for possession of heroine .
My father received a letter by special deviltry .
Marital arts studio .
Do not mumble : annunciate your words carefully .
She had been really sick and fell into a comma for six months .
Do not use washing machines for dying .
The contractor shall provide uninformed police for traffic control .
Sex should not be aloud .
They were married and lived happily even after .
Poll indicates that 53 per cent believe media offen makes mistakes .
Clark appointed pubic relations director at SMU .
Infant morality shows drop here .
Hotel burns . 200 guests escape half glad .
Uneasy clam settles over Michigan .
Socks lower in Tokyo .
Women compromise 26 per cent of town's workers .
Literacy volunteers combat problem of illieracy .
Are young Americans be getting stupider ?
The report was signed by five faulty members of the university .
The president , who has been sick for several days , is now in bed with a co-ed .
Each evening will consist of a four curse menu .
Tomorrow we may expect strong northwest winds reaching a gal in exposed places .
Hooked on phonies : Good for any age .
A skunk was found wandering among the phews of one of the village churches .
Personals column : Joesphine, please take me back . It was just a passing fanny .
Now playing : Oklahomo .
Yoko Ono will tell us about her husband John Lennon , who was killd in an interview with
Barbara Walters .


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Sir or Madman:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

NOw when I mess up my speeling I want feal so bad.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In the UK *The Guardian* newspaper is notorious for its misprints and as a result was called *The Grauniad* in the satirical magazine *Private Eye*. This jokey term seems to have become established now in British usage.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I was at a conference with the nation's leading court reporters. We're, of course, all spelling freaks. So when the National Court Reporters Association's Director of Public Policy began his presentation, he couldn't get past his opening remarks for all the waves of laughter. In writing his title, he forgot to put an "L" in "Public." 

That's a bad place to broadcast a typo.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Most of those misapplied words are indeed words; the spellchecker is helpless.

There really should be a pubic policy; does it need a director? I dunno.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I may have mentioned these examples before, but I claim the senior's privilege of RAINBOW (Repetition allowed in naturally boring older women):

My student's essay-title spelling of the Seamus Heaney poem 'Death of a Naturalist' -> Death of a *Naturist*.

Our local curate once put two typos into a parish newsletter: 'Catholics believe that God became *Mad*' and 'For the Catholic, Lent is a time of *feasting*.'

Pupils who write stories - 'After Superman had rested for the space of a few *minuets*...'


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> [...]
> Pupils who write stories - 'After Superman had rested for the space of a few *minuets*...'


Sure. After kicking back for 3-4 minuets he would be ready to rumble.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

I had a 7th grade student years ago who typed, "Until recently, I licked my dad more than my mom." Oh dear god...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

A sign at a Burger King:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Some years ago an advert for a 'Shift Attendant', missing out a certain letter in the first word...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

manyene said:


> Some years ago an advert for a 'Shift Attendant', missing out a certain letter in the first word...


I certainly hope it paid well...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't stand these:

Please find enclosed...

If you have any questions come see myself.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Our Sunday bulletin for a service a few years back had this typo:

_Growning Together in Worship_


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some of these posts peak my curiosity...


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Or the ubiquitous 'bored of'


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bad spelling? There's an anecdote for that!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

My 8 year old niece was told to write what she had for dinner and she replied with "corn and porn". Sounds like an interesting meal indeed.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Spelling is clearly the least of this guy's problems, but still...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If we really want to know why spelling is important, the answer will not allude us for long.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2015)

This ought to come with subtitles...


----------

